# If you can have one kit made what would it be?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Name one kit you like to see get made either in styrene,resin or vinly and only one kit so pick a good one.Here is my kit that like to see get done in my life time!:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

1/350 Nx-2000


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

THE GRIM REAPER!








BWAHAHA
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I have given this some thought after a few minutes..I like dioramas more than anything. Dioramas about monsters of course. Another Gigantics with a different animal would be awesome. A giant rat trying to kill some people etc.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would like to see a classic Hawkman kit, in flight, with his mace, done in styrene.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm gonna be specific with the medium used.

Styrene...either Freddie Crueger or Chainsaw Massacre would be cool!

MMM


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> I would like to see a classic Hawkman kit, in flight, with his mace, done in styrene.
> 
> Kitz' :wave:


I`m bashing one as we speak!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I`d have to go with the Jack Pierce & Karloff tribute kit by Janus.I should also mention that I was talking to John recently & he has no desire to get back into the kit business.He`s focusing on his art.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

A styrene Discovery from 2001/2010.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> I`m bashing one as we speak!!


Cool bizz! :thumbsup: 
Please don't forget to post pics when you get him finished!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Ditto on the Discovery kit. Maybe a Leonov to go with???


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

A styrene Discovery kit (or a really good styrene Moonbase from UFO). I know, only one!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would choose a 1:35 scale kit of Obyekt 279:










Or else that Aurora Godzilla prototype...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> THE GRIM REAPER!
> BWAHAHA
> Mcdee:wave:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> THE GRIM REAPER!
> BWAHAHA
> Mcdee:wave:


 

Chris.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm going to extrapolate a bit on your intended request and select one subject in three different genre's if I may. Subjects not announced:

Figures: Blade- Snipes from the films- injection molded 

Vehicles: studio scale Shado Moblie- injection molded

Other: 1/16 Jagdtiger- injection molded


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


I agree with Chris...








This guy...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with Denis agreeing with me agreeing with Denis....
This guy....










Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ive been saying it for years:
a styrene kit of george pal's 1960 time machine


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll say a new 1/8' scale German mounted Knight in Gothic Armour circa 1480. The Aurora version was just mediocre. Not nearly as acurate in details as the other knights on foot.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

In mass-market styrene kit form, one of these:

_Oberth_ - class _U.S.S. Grissom_
_U.S.S. Dauntless NX-01-A_
_Constellation_ - class _U.S.S. Stargazer _


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm going to extrapolate on HabuHunter32's extrapolation and suggest some ideas by scale:

Another 1/11 scale robot (could be Tobor, Gort, that nasty looking bugger from _The Phantom Creeps_, etc.).

A movie serial figure in 1/8 scale (Flash Gordon, The Green Hornet, Captain Marvel, etc.).

A constant 1/48 scale for TV Science Fiction spacecraft, a la Polar Lights' _Jupiter II_. Much as I appreciate Moebius' 1/35 scale _Lost in Space_ kits, I'd have preferred to see the Space Pod, Chariot, Flying Sub, _Spindrift_, Invaders UFO, etc. released in a constant scale that wouldn't eat up so much shelf space. And there are a lot of 1/48 scale items available for the dioramists.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> I`d have to go with the Jack Pierce & Karloff tribute kit by Janus.I should also mention that I was talking to John recently & he has no desire to get back into the kit business.He`s focusing on his art.


Brian you can get someone to make this into a kit(see pic below)and you can count on me getting three of them!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to extrapolate on Mark McGoverns' extrapolation of HabuHunter32's extrapolation and...forgot what I was going
to say???...Oh yeah....
Well if we can only have one choice......Here's my second choice of kits in the (If you can have one kit made what would it be? ) Thread 
A Haunted House!








check out the Ghosts in the clouds...cool

NO, NO, NO

This one...









Yeah Old Gnarled Trees...yeah....

NO...The Ultimate Haunted House...
1313 Mockingbird Lane....
Yeah The Munsters House...in Styrene (with moving Ghosts, spooky lights, Bats...oh what the hell...
Throw the GRIM REAPER in there too)...
You know...Greeting you at the front gate:wave:










These choices are my only choice...all in a variety of scales, for no particular reason
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I'm going to extrapolate a bit on your intended request and select one subject in three different genre's if I may. Subjects not announced:
> 
> Figures: Blade- Snipes from the films- injection molded
> 
> ...


Actually, I'd settle for a Shado Mobile if I couldn't have a moon base!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> I'm going to extrapolate on Mark McGoverns' extrapolation of HabuHunter32's extrapolation and...forgot what I was going
> to say???...Oh yeah....
> Well if we can only have one choice......Here's my second choice of kits in the (If you can have one kit made what would it be? ) Thread
> A Haunted House!
> ...


I'll second a few haunted houses! How about the Old House from Dark Shadows and The Marstin House from Salems Lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I'll second a few haunted houses! How about the Old House from Dark Shadows and The Marstin House from Salems Lot! :thumbsup:


Either...or both...let's not forget the Ammityville house either :thumbsup:
To this day I'm mesmerized with the Addams Family Haunted House and especially the Box art, I am in the process of accumulating old Creepy Haunted House Models,ie; AFHH, the Psycho house the German kit called Gheisthause an old windmill kit and the resin kit of the Munsters house and I am putting them together in a diorama that I'm naming the Haunted Hamlet...it will of course include a Graveyard c/w mausoleums and grave stones...so any New Haunted House would be a welcome addition :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

I'd agree with a Munsters' House in scale with the Addams' Family House and the Polar Lights Psycho Mansion.:thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

1313 Mockingbird Lane! Yesssssss!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

For me I can't decide between two spaceships. I would prefer styrene, but I would take what I could get. The first one is a classic, and the other from a recent (and under appreciated) CGI movie. So the first is the refinery platform complete with a little Nostromo, from "Alien". The other is the starfighter from "Battle for Terra". So if I was to pick one, I would have to go classic, but damn those starfighters look good in Battle for Terra.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

VINCENT PRICE IN HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A haunted house as in those previous posts would be cool. I believe a small resin outfit made a Munster's house some time back but I don't think it is available any longer. When I was a kid there was a "haunted house" in the woods near our development in Tarpon Springs, FL. And a few weird things happened out there including a truly haunted experience one afternoon that freaked out me and 3 or 4 buddies at that place. The Adam's kit is nice but doesn't capture it as good as it could.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I got that resin Munster kit a couple of years ago, but I'd like to see it in Styrene :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms in styrene.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I have the Beast from Billiken and Ray signed the box. :thumbsup:


Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> Name one kit you like to see get made either in styrene,resin or vinly and only one kit so pick a good one.Here is my kit that like to see get done in my life time!:thumbsup:


You HAVE every kit known to mankind...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd like to have Captured again by Forbidden Zone.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Frankly I'm surprised I'm the first to suggest this...

*The Nautilus from Disney's "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea"* in styrene!

Don't care what scale, just want one...damn it!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Aurora-brat said:


> Frankly I'm surprised I'm the first to suggest this...
> 
> *The Nautilus from Disney's "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea"* in styrene!
> 
> Don't care what scale, just want one...damn it!


I believe Pegasus hobbies has one coming out in the next 6 months or so, 1/144 scale.

http://www.pegasushobbies.com/resources/pdf/09 cat for pdf Doc1b.pdf

At the bottom of the second page. So now you are one of the few wishers who get their wish come true.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Great Topic Dan!!!!:thumbsup:

With ALL the choices out there and the different tastes we ALL have for different Genres and mediums, it is very hard to satisfy ALL!!!!:tongue:
So, that being said, _MY_ ALL time favorite kit to be produced in the future and in STYRENE is....

(drum roll, please!)



...... Aurora Prehistoric Scenes (Lemon) Stegosaurus!

And for the record, I'd like what others have mentioned previously and in future postings.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> I believe Pegasus hobbies has one coming out in the next 6 months or so, 1/144 scale.
> 
> http://www.pegasushobbies.com/resources/pdf/09 cat for pdf Doc1b.pdf
> 
> At the bottom of the second page. So now you are one of the few wishers who get their wish come true.


Close but not the *Disney Nautilus*.

I will still buy it most likely, but I would prefer the Disney version.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Either...or both...let's not forget the Ammityville house either :thumbsup:
> To this day I'm mesmerized with the Addams Family Haunted House and especially the Box art, I am in the process of accumulating old Creepy Haunted House Models,ie; AFHH, the Psycho house the German kit called Gheisthause an old windmill kit and the resin kit of the Munsters house and I am putting them together in a diorama that I'm naming the Haunted Hamlet...it will of course include a Graveyard c/w mausoleums and grave stones...so any New Haunted House would be a welcome addition :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Have you seen the Hawthorne Village Munster's House? I believe it's HO scale like the Adams Family house and in scale with the 1/64 Coach and Dragula. Iv'e seen it on Ebay several times and it looks good to my eye. I thought about getting one myself! They turn up from time to time and go for about $30-$50. If you have a chance check it out. It may fit your needs untill one gets done in plastic.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for that tip Hab :thumbsup:
I'm checking out Ebay right now:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i would love a plastic Rod Serling!!!...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again Hab :thumbsup:
Snagged one for $55.00 :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Denis, did you see the Munsters Graveyard picnic set? There's also a Munsters train with the Koach on a flatcar. Also a Munsters service station and Frankensteins castle.
They do some cool stuff!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris...Some pretty cool stuff alright, I'll make an exception with the Munsters House, but I want to keep the majority of it creepy :thumbsup:
...all the same I might just pick up a few of those odds and ends...Still a 1313 Mockingbird Lane in Styrene would be Soooooo cool!!!
Mcdee


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks again Hab :thumbsup:
> Snagged one for $55.00 :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Excellent! Glad I could help a fellow Haunted House Fan!:thumbsup:


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> ...a 1313 Mockingbird Lane in Styrene would be Soooooo cool!!!
> Mcdee


That's one of those things where you just wonder (for decades) why nobody has ever done one.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

WmTodd said:


> That's one of those things where you just wonder (for decades) why nobody has ever done one.


Couldn't agree any more Wm !...Who knows...maybe someone is watching and taking notes :thumbsup:
Mc(need a Munsters Haunted House in Styrene!)dee:wave:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aurora-brat said:


> The Nautilus from Disney's "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea"in styrene!


I'm surprised it took as long as it did to show up in the thread, too. And, while we're at it, an accurate _U.S.S. Nautilus_. The Aurora version's not cutting it.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*An additional idea!*

The Dreadnought from Franz Joseph's Technical Manual!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

You know...I changed my mind.

After thinking about it for a bit I think I want one of the first comics I ever read to be made into a kit.

Amazing Spider-man #214

Yup. That would be my dream kit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

How about a styrene kit with cardboard backdrop of this scene from _The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad_ ?








For that matter I'd buy any monster kit based on Harryhausen's models. 
I know, I know, dream on...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

What? No automotive subjects?? Really guys?? :freak::tongue:

I'll be the odd duck then:
McLaren F1 road car. Due to its significance as the standard to which all Supercars are tested, including the Bugatti Veyron.









Plus, all of the other variations that could be made to enhance kit sales.

Chris


----------

